# Poll? General questions? Q&A? Oh my!



## Victor Anderson (Dec 19, 2014)

So... to make myself feel slightly less lazy on this forum, I would like to host a small Q&A. Please, if you wish, answers my questions below! *I am also doing this to test the forum's "waters" to see what may, or may not be acceptable to the masses, so do forgive odd questions.*

1: Favourite book?
2: Favourite author?
3: What genre to you prefer?
4: What's your Opinion on religion?
5: The war in the middle east... yay or neigh?
6: Should gay marriage be legal?
7: Do you think adult themes in writing is ok, even if the "adult themes" are extremely adult? (Edit) *Note that I ask this not because I write 18+ (Sexually so.) stories, but mine usually deal with things like cartels, prostitution, and such.
8: Favourite music genre? 
9: Are you here to read, or have your writings critiqued?
10: One of your biggest pet peeves is...?


----------



## Morkonan (Dec 19, 2014)

1: Favourite book?

All of them that are worth reading.

2: Favourite author?

The people who wrote the books worth reading.

3: What genre to you prefer?

Science-Fiction and Fantasy

4: What's your Opinion on religion?

I'm not God, so I can't give a credible opinion on Religion.

5: The war in the middle east... yay or neigh?

Which war is that? War is war, it's not good or bad, by itself. (Note - Very heated debates often arise from such discussions, so they're generally discouraged - It's a writing forum. Politics and sensitive issues have their own websites.)

6: Should gay marriage be legal?

That's up to the culture that's deciding the issue. However, I believe that every human being has Rights that can not be separated from them, no matter where they live or who their leaders are. Every person deserves the chance to be happy. (Also, see #5)

7: Do you think adult themes in writing is ok, even if the "adult themes" are extremely adult?

There is nothing "forbidden" in writing. It must be that way. Writers are the conscience of culture. That being said, I don't read "Adult" stories by choice. But, I believe in the right for people to choose what sort of stories they want to consume.

8: Favourite music genre? 

None. Though, I like Heavy Metal music, Hard Rock and Classical music. Even a bit of Opera, here and there, isn't a bad thing. I don't like "Country" music, but there's some Bluegrass that I get entertained by, occasionally. I can't stand "beatnick jazz", though.

9: Are you here to read, or have your writings critiqued?

I'm here to engage in creative discussions with other writers and to help them, when I can. Maybe along the way, I might also learn something, myself.

10: One of your biggest pet peeves is...?

First-Person, Present-Tense Narrative form... It should be expunged, stricken from the record, forbidden to all but ten writers, scattered around the world, so that its infection is contained and isolated, but is still present, just in case we have to study it in order to develop a weapon to win a galactic war with.


----------



## Victor Anderson (Dec 19, 2014)

#10's answer amused me to no end XD

The reason I ask about politics is because I need to know if it would be OK to reference such things.


----------



## Bishop (Dec 20, 2014)

1: Favourite book?

_Planet of the Damned_ by Harry Harrison, _Starship Troopers_ by Robert A. Heinlein. A tie, of course, despite the former book's cheesy-ness.

2: Favourite author?

See above authors.

3: What genre to you prefer?

There are genres other than Science Fiction?

4: What's your Opinion on religion?

Repeat Mork's answer.

5: The war in the middle east... yay or neigh?

Middle east? Is that near Alpha Centauri?

6: Should gay marriage be legal?

Can you tell me a legitimate difference between gay and straight marriages? 

7: Do you think adult themes in writing is ok, even if the "adult themes" are extremely adult? (Edit) *Note that I ask this not because I write 18+ (Sexually so.) stories, but mine usually deal with things like cartels, prostitution, and such.

There is no piece of writing that is not "ok" to write. Writing is a fundamental freedom. I might not agree with a work, or I might just be bored to tears by it, but that doesn't mean it wasn't "ok" for it to be written.

8: Favourite music genre? 

Heavy Metal

9: Are you here to read, or have your writings critiqued?

Yes.

10: One of your biggest pet peeves is...?

People who pose highly debatable topics on the internet.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Dec 20, 2014)

(Using Bish's template :icon_cheesygrin

1: Favourite book?

Crime and Punishment by Dostoevsky

2: Favorite Author: 

Dostoyevsky

3. What genre do you prefer

Satire, personal dramas

4: What's you opinion on religion

Staunchly agnostic. Basically  agree with Mork as well

5: The war in the middle east.... ya of neigh?

Nay on war period!

Should Gay Marriage be legal?

Yes and in Maryland it is 

7: Do you think adult themes is OK even if the "adult themes" is extremely adult?

Yes as long as you have a disclaimer

8: Favorite Music Genre

Sixties folk and psychedelia

9: Are you here to read or have your writings critiqued?

See Bish's answer

10: One of your biggest pet peeves is...

Agree with Bish on this one too


----------



## Cran (Dec 20, 2014)

1: Favourite book? 
_That depends; what day is it?_

2: Favourite author?
_That depends; what month is it?
_
3: What genre to you prefer?
_Females, definitely females ... oh, genre? 
Well, I like both kinds: Fantasy and Science Fiction._

4: What's your Opinion on religion?
_I believe that people should have the freedom to believe or to not believe in something._

5: The war in the middle east... yay or neigh?
_"Neigh"? Is that straight from the horse's mouth? Or do you mean, "nay"?

What is the question? Are you asking is there a war in the Middle East? Are you asking if I support a war in the Middle East, as opposed to say, anywhere else?  _

6: Should gay marriage be legal?
_Should any marriage be legal?_

7: Do you think adult themes in writing is ok, even if the "adult themes" are extremely adult? (Edit) *Note that I ask this not because I write 18+ (Sexually so.) stories, but mine usually deal with things like cartels, prostitution, and such.
_Sure, assuming there are extreme adults who can read and aren't constantly being, you know, extreme._

8: Favourite music genre? 
_That depends; what time is it?_

9: Are you here to read, or have your writings critiqued?
_Neither; I'm here to foster an international community of writers and creative artists._

10: One of your biggest pet peeves is...?
_Shedding everywhere, on the furniture, on my clothes ... oh, and having to bend down at least twice a day at feeding times; why my pets can't eat at the table or on the sofa in front of the TV like everyone else is a mystery to me. _


----------



## Schrody (Dec 20, 2014)

Victor Anderson said:


> So... to make myself feel slightly less lazy on this forum, I would like to host a small Q&A. Please, if you wish, answers my questions below! *I am also doing this to test the forum's "waters" to see what may, or may not be acceptable to the masses, so do forgive odd questions.*
> 
> 1: Favourite book?



There's a lot of great books, and I can't name them all, but I can the first ones that comes to my mind: Perfume, His dark materials trilogy, Physics of the impossible...



Victor Anderson said:


> 2: Favourite author?



Authors. Michio Kaku, Hawking & King.



Victor Anderson said:


> 3: What genre to you prefer?



Genre of what? Literature? Sci-Fi, Fantasy, Horror, Comedy, Popular science....



Victor Anderson said:


> 4: What's your Opinion on religion?



Now, that's a long answer, so I'll try to make it short. Believe in what you want, but don't oppress me or others with it. Me, I like to think there's something bigger than mankind. It might be God, it might be some enormous force where life and death happens every day, and yet, we're not aware of it until we see the beauty of death. I'm talking about universe and dying stars. We are part of it, we're made of the elements stars are made, and there's something that just fits and connects us and the universe so well. It's a long shot, I know, but it makes more sense than everything I've encountered with (no offence). 



Victor Anderson said:


> 5: The war in the middle east... yay or neigh?



I'm anti war, but if you attack me, you can't expect I won't get you back. 



Victor Anderson said:


> 6: Should gay marriage be legal?



Yes. Evolution of consciousness over the tradition/culture.



Victor Anderson said:


> 7: Do you think adult themes in writing is ok, even if the "adult themes" are extremely adult? (Edit) *Note that I ask this not because I write 18+ (Sexually so.) stories, but mine usually deal with things like cartels, prostitution, and such.



I don't mind adult themes. I've read a couple of erotic books, I don't write them though. Almost all my books are mature, including violence and gore.



Victor Anderson said:


> 8: Favourite music genre?



'80's, dance, latino, pop, rock, punk, jazz, swing... you name it, I listen it. Exceptions are country, heavy metal, and folk.



Victor Anderson said:


> 9: Are you here to read, or have your writings critiqued?



I came here to find a group of writers who will understand me, give me advice and support. I came here to found another family.



Victor Anderson said:


> 10: One of your biggest pet peeves is...?



Laziness.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Dec 20, 2014)

Schrody said:


> '80's, dance, latino, pop, rock, punk, jazz, swing... you name it, I listen it. Exceptions are country, heavy metal, and folk.



Y-you d-don't like folk?


----------



## Schrody (Dec 20, 2014)

mrmustard615 said:


> Y-you d-don't like folk?



Seriously? Especially Balkan folk XD


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Dec 20, 2014)

Schrody said:


> Seriously? Especially Balkan folk XD




Oh that's okay then. I like American and British folk  :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## Victor Anderson (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks guys, as I stated before, this just helps me know what is considered acceptable around here... So, yeah, thanks.

As for mrmustard615... we may be the same person. My answers to this, are mostly the same as yours. Perhaps we are stereotypical? Perhaps coincidence exists on more than a scientific level? Perhaps, most likely, we just so happen to be made of the same cloth, when it comes to the thought process and opinions?


----------



## SwitchBack (Dec 25, 2014)

*1: Favourite book?
*Moby Dick

* 2: Favourite author?
*Impossible to say, I read too much

*3: What genre to you prefer?
*Impossible to say but if I had to choose, fantasy

*4: What's your Opinion on religion?
*Ah, the can of worms question. 

I come from a Protestant / Catholic marriage with both Jewish relatives & Hindu relatives. I have relatives that are aboriginal and follow their practices. I also have European relatives that believe the old "pagan" ways. I have Muslim friends. The closest religion I find for myself... I'll get back to you. I've been studying Buddhism for the last 3 years. 

For my opinion - if religion didn't exist in this day and age we'd have found cures for cancer, discovered big foot [whom of course religious people are hiding cause that just throws everything out the window], and gotten off this little rock called Earth. The energy & effort put into a belief [particularly unless you're as devoted as a Buddhist monk you're pretty much "sinning" every day of your life] that will be judged only at the end could be better wasted helping fellow human beings. The number of people that selflessly help others - particularly nowadays - is few and far between. 90% of donations after all never reach the people needing them and yet people donate every day as if that'll appease some god [Bible says you can't buy your way into heaven]. 

And of course I might be biased seeing as every time I've attended church with family the other people are more or less running out the door after sermon, almost causing accidents in the parking lot. In fact there's been a good half dozen - including running over a 70 year old war vet. That and great grandma was extremely religious and one of the nastiest people I've ever known. 


However in the long run - if you want to belief in a religion that's fine. Kindly don't try forcing me or anyone else to believe just because your religion is "superior" or the "right way". Most modern Abrahamic religions - Judaism, Christianity, and Islam - are copies of one another, with slight variation, so I don't see how any one is better than the other. 



*5: The war in the middle east... yay or neigh?
* War? If you're talking about the one against ISIS well they're not exactly acting like civilized people are they? I mean rape, murder, torture, beheadings, etc. isn't what I categorize as civilized. Not to mention their "holy war" doesn't even qualify for a proper holy war as per a friend whose father is an Imam. 

If you're talking the prior war in the middle east - war on terrorism - I won't comment. 

If you're talking war in general - war is never good, however, there are times when it is more than justified. Against ISIS without a doubt. Against the Nazis without a doubt. To curb the countless African war lords that would gladly see to 5 year olds learning to use machine guns - we don't pay enough attention to that. War for religious purposes is even stupider than a normal war in this day and age. 


*6: Should gay marriage be legal?
*Why not? If that's from a religious standpoint - I just point to the countless cases of priests getting too "friendly" with little boys. Or to the endless cases of abuse from what are "religious" parents, likely excuse. 

I see plenty of straight parents where I've lived that shouldn't be married and should *NEVER* have kids.  In fact many straight couples in the areas I've lived have kids for one reason - welfare = bigger pay cheque. While at the same time the local lesbian couple treat their adopted son as if he is a little prince. Comparing him, age 6, to kids of the same age from other families in the neighborhood you'd think he's 3 to 4 years older cause he is more mature & actually speaks properly. 

All I got to say is thank goodness you didn't ask about abortion, cause that & the ignorance that comes with it really gets under my skin. 


*7: Do you think adult themes in writing is ok, even if the "adult themes" are extremely adult? (Edit) *Note that I ask this not because I write 18+ (Sexually so.) stories, but mine usually deal with things like cartels, prostitution, and such.*
Have you not read 50 Shades of Gray? What you mention for adult themes is becoming norm. 


* 8: Favourite music genre? 
* Impossible to choose but some of my favorite bands are Nightwish, Rammstein, E nomine, U2, Bon Jovi, Two Steps From Hell 


*9: Are you here to read, or have your writings critiqued?
* I can to find fellow writers that can help critique my work and at the same time give advice when I can. 


*10: One of your biggest pet peeves is...?
*Ignorant people trying to force their beliefs on others.


----------



## FleshEater (Dec 29, 2014)

I'll play.

1: Favourite book?

Hmmm...tough question. I'd have to say The Road, by Cormac McCarthy.

2: Favourite author?

I wouldn't say I have a favorite. Though, I've read the most of Chuck Palahniuk, if that says anything.

3: What genre to you prefer?

Horror.

4: What's your Opinion on religion?

It's a malignant tumor and should be wiped off the face of the earth.

5: The war in the middle east... yay or neigh?

What war? When is the last time congress actually declared war?

6: Should gay marriage be legal?

Absolutely. However, they shouldn't expect religious institutions to honor their requests. As insane as religions are, their beliefs should still be respected, no matter how narrow minded they are.

7: Do you think adult themes in writing is ok, even if the "adult themes" are extremely adult? (Edit) *Note that I ask this not because I write 18+ (Sexually so.) stories, but mine usually deal with things like cartels, prostitution, and such.

Absolutely. Art isn't always safe. I don't think anything can be worse than Jack Ketchum's The Girl Next Door.

8: Favourite music genre? 

Not even possible to pick. I like pretty much all music. 

9: Are you here to read, or have your writings critiqued?

Both. As well as entertain my time with such things as this.

10: One of your biggest pet peeves is...?

My current pet peeve is when someone uses the word "good" instead of "well." I don't know why, but it really bothers me.


----------



## Jeko (Dec 29, 2014)

*1: Favourite book?*

Whichever one I'm currently writing

*2: Favourite author?*

God (author of creation)

*3: What genre to you prefer?*

Tragicomedy

*4: What's your Opinion on religion?*

That too many people have an opinion on it..

*5: The war in the middle east... yay or neigh?*

Whatever the prophets said (need to read up on them again)

*6: Should gay marriage be legal?*

Yes, just not in my country.

*7: Do you think adult themes in writing is ok, even if the "adult themes" are extremely adult?* 

Of course.

*8: Favourite music genre? *

Whichever one I'm currently listening to

*9: Are you here to read, or have your writings critiqued?*

I'm here to teach and learn; both.

*10: One of your biggest pet peeves is...?*

Vague online questionaires


----------



## dale (Dec 29, 2014)

Victor Anderson said:


> So... to make myself feel slightly less lazy on this forum, I would like to host a small Q&A. Please, if you wish, answers my questions below! *I am also doing this to test the forum's "waters" to see what may, or may not be acceptable to the masses, so do forgive odd questions.*
> 
> 1: Favourite book?
> 
> ...



*myself*


----------



## Victor Anderson (Dec 31, 2014)

Victor Anderson said:


> So... to make myself feel slightly less lazy on this forum, I would like to host a small Q&A. Please, if you wish, answers my questions below! *I am also doing this to test the forum's "waters" to see what may, or may not be acceptable to the masses, so do forgive odd questions.*
> 
> Well, Cadence would you allow me to assist you in the removal of the this very vague veil? Every question I asked, was my way of evaluating the general mental state of this forum, and, by extension, judging if this is an acceptable forum for me.
> 
> ...


----------



## dale (Dec 31, 2014)

lol. really? you needed a questionnaire just to decide if you wanted to hang out here? but then wanna put someone out for questioning your "questionnaire"? i'll tell ya what you need to know...you're welcome here, no matter what you think about any of that crap in your "questionnaire". as is cadence and me and anyone else that don't violate the rules. what's it really matter what our religious or political beliefs may be here? one writer is as good as he or she is.

- - - Updated - - -

ok. let's see YOU answer your questionnaire...since it was such a damn criteria on whether you would find us all "acceptable".


----------



## Jeko (Dec 31, 2014)

> Every question I asked, was my way of evaluating the general mental state of this forum, and, by extension, judging if this is an acceptable forum for me.



The best way of doing that is by getting involved with it. You'll learn infinitely more about the great community here from interacting with them than you will from a random bunch of questions.

Also, I find the best way to fit in with any online community is to be less judgemental. Don't evaluate whether or not the people surrounding you are worth your time/energy/help/whatever, and, most importantly, don't tell them you're doing that. It's impossible to get a good idea of who someone is over any form of long-distance communication, so the less people make their participation on these boards about that, the more good discussions and experiences we have; discuss with people because of what they say, not who they are, and things will be more fruitful. I've been here long enough to know that much.

Also, I wasn't saying that the purpose of the questionnaire was vague; the questions themselves were. I may have a favourite book, but my favourite style/genre to read overall may be entirely different. I may have a favourite author, but I may never want to write like them. The war in the middle east is about far more than 'senseless killing' (and saying so is rather offensive to a Christian like myself). And using someone's pet peeve because they've said something horrible is ridiculous. There's a report button; it works.


----------



## dale (Dec 31, 2014)

ahhh...come on, vic...answer your own questionnaire. let's see if we find you acceptable or not to hang here.


----------



## Sam (Dec 31, 2014)

1: Favourite book?
_
Does any seasoned reader have a favourite book? I have multiple. _

2: Favourite author?

_John Le Carre, Robert Ludlum, Tom Clancy, Frederick Forsyth, Dashiell Hammett, Raymond Chandler, and dozens more. _

3: What genre to you prefer?
_
'To'? I believe you mean 'do'. I prefer thriller, but I'll read just about anything. _

4: What's your Opinion on religion?

_I don't concern myself with religion. _

5: The war in the middle east... yay or neigh?

_Middle East. It's a place. It gets capital letters. 

__As to the question: I don't feel strongly either way. _

6: Should gay marriage be legal?

_I'm not gay, so it doesn't bother me in the slightest whether gay marriage is or isn't legal. 

_7: Do you think adult themes in writing is ok, even if the "adult themes" are extremely adult? (Edit) *Note that I ask this not because I write 18+ (Sexually so.) stories, but mine usually deal with things like cartels, prostitution, and such.

_If they weren't, half the books in existence would never have been written. _

8: Favourite music genre? 

_Rock & Roll. _

9: Are you here to read, or have your writings critiqued?

_Neither. I'm the sheriff. _

10: One of your biggest pet peeves is...?

_Answering polls. _​


----------



## Victor Anderson (Dec 31, 2014)

Some of my content can be considered... well, very offensive to certain groups. This helped to make me sure get banned or, at the least, yelled at, if I posted some of my writings. Say whatever you want, this little control group helps me understand this forum's mind set. If I post an offensive writing, it may be one the few places on the forum where whatever group I offended makes any comment whatsoever about that topic. Here, people aren't angry, but they do comment about and answer the questions.

So yeah... Some of the stuff I need critiqued has been known to make babies cry, priests puke, and mothers grab the babies and hide them.


----------



## dale (Dec 31, 2014)

Victor Anderson said:


> Some of my content can be considered... well, very offensive to certain groups. This helped to make me sure get banned or, at the least, yelled at, if I posted some of my writings. Say whatever you want, this little control group helps me understand this forum's mind set. If I post an offensive writing, it may be one the few places on the forum where whatever group I offended makes any comment whatsoever about that topic. Here, people aren't angry, but they do comment about and answer the questions.
> 
> So yeah... Some of the stuff I need critiqued has been known to make babies cry, priests puke, and mothers grab the babies and hide them.



oh gee, dude. i'm just quivering with fear, now. you must write some really gnarly shit.


----------



## TKent (Dec 31, 2014)

1: Favourite book? Don't have 1 favorite but loved Gillian Flynn's Dark Places
2: Favourite author? Dark stuff: Gillian Flynn, Shirley Jackson, Spec Fiction: Margaret Atwood, Literary Fiction: Toni Morrison (hmmm...all girls - never noticed that)
3: What genre to you prefer? I love dark speculative fiction with a romantic element best.
4: What's your Opinion on religion? Atheist but I think religion and a belief in God are good things when humans aren't using them in a bad way.
5: The war in the middle east... yay or neigh? Nay to war. Period.
6: Should gay marriage be legal? Absolutely.
7: Do you think adult themes in writing is ok, even if the "adult themes" are extremely adult? (Edit) *Note that I ask this not because I write 18+ (Sexually so.) stories, but mine usually deal with things like cartels, prostitution, and such. More than ok. A necessity.
8: Favourite music genre? Alternative for listening, Rap/R&B/Pop for dancing (mainly in the car these days)
9: Are you here to read, or have your writings critiqued? Both.
10: One of your biggest pet peeves is...? When women are too afraid of germs to use the toilet without putting a toilet seat cover down but then leave it on the toilet for someone else to dispose of. OMG. Don't get me started!!


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Dec 31, 2014)

TKent said:


> 5: The war in the middle east... yay or neigh? Nay to war. Period.
> 6:





Hey that's what I said. :shock:  :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## Victor Anderson (Dec 31, 2014)

Quivering with fear? Dale... in no way was that my intention. When I say that I write offensive things, I mean I write things that have gotten me in trouble in the past.

As for your comment... Dale, earlier in the day I respected you for calling me out on my shit, but after that...
"Quivering in fear", sounds like something an emo with some nominal amount of verbal talent would say in an argument... If that child was a child, and had no idea, whatsoever, what a good comeback is. I'm assuming you are not a child, but instead a capable writer with some ounce of maturity. I would hope that the way you act in a debate would reflect that.


----------



## dale (Dec 31, 2014)

Victor Anderson said:


> Quivering with fear? Dale... in no way was that my intention. When I say that I write offensive things, I mean I write things that have gotten me in trouble in the past.
> 
> As for your comment... Dale, earlier in the day I respected you for calling me out on my shit, but after that...
> "Quivering in fear", sounds like something an emo with some nominal amount of verbal talent would say in an argument... If that child was a child, and had no idea, whatsoever, what a good comeback is. I'm assuming you are not a child, but instead a capable writer with some ounce of maturity. I would hope that the way you act in a debate would reflect that.



well, you can basically hope in one hand and dip the other hand in a jar of peanut butter. see which one gets sticky 1st. i am a child. at least for tonight. it's new years.


----------



## InstituteMan (Dec 31, 2014)

1: Favourite book?

Lord of Light, by Roger Zelazny

2: Favourite author?

Zelazny & Vonnegut

3: What genre to you prefer?

Science fiction with a speculative bent

4: What's your Opinion on religion?

Religion is fascinating, I just prefer to appreciate it from afar

5: The war in the middle east... yay or neigh?

I'd rather it not exist . . . war, I mean . . . I'm fine with the Middle East existing

6: Should gay marriage be legal?

Sure, just not mandatory

7: Do you think adult themes in writing is ok, even if the "adult themes" are extremely adult? (Edit) *Note that I ask this not because I write 18+ (Sexually so.) stories, but mine usually deal with things like cartels, prostitution, and such.

Adult themes are just themes for grownups, so there's not a problem

8: Favourite music genre? 

Punk and alt country

9: Are you here to read, or have your writings critiqued?

yes, and more

10: One of your biggest pet peeves is...?

small mindedness


----------



## dale (Dec 31, 2014)

lol..no, really...why haven't you filled out your own damn questionnaire yet? let's see YOUR answers, vic.


----------



## Nippon Devil (Dec 31, 2014)

If you're afraid of how people are going to react to your work, I'm afraid you probably shouldn't be sharing your work to begin with. And I've got news for you, people "in here" aren't always the same people or carry the same mindset as the people "over there" in the other forum. If you put out your work, people are going to love it, hate it, get offended by it, and laugh at it. Though which people will do more of varies greatly for each work.

Favorite book? Too many to count.

Favorite author? I like books, not the people who create them. That is to say that each author I've read has done something that makes me want to punch them in the face and something else that made me want to hug them.

Preferred Genre? If it's a good story that shouldn't matter.

Opinion on religion? I've got mine and you've got yours.

The war in the middle east? I'm not really that political. 

Should gay marriage be legal? Does anyone really care what my opinion on this is? I know I don't care about yours.

Holy cow number seven is a mouthful of a question! How do you even answer that? It's like you want my opinion on something but you won't tell me what it is. Mom says it's polite to say yes, but this is the internet so my answer is...no!

Favorite music? Is there even a difference between music nowadays?!!?!? Rock is starting to sound like pop, which is starting to sound like rap.

I'm not here to read, or have my writings critiqued. I'm here to share in experiences. 

Biggest pet peeve? I don't think most people give a rats you-know-what about what I consider annoyances. I suppose a big one is when people get negative. We all do it, but it spreads like a freakin' virus. One guy gets mad about this, the pretty lass gets upset, her babies start to cry... It's just ugly, and total anarchy! 



Now good sir (ma'am?) I realize you are a bit new to this forum thing, but I have a bit of advice for you. If your poll is as dry and bare as this, people tend to, well, get edgy. If your poll is just a little silly, it disperses any thoughts of a ruse or other harmful accusations. Here's a poll of my own design that can get you (practically) all the same information.




1: What character from a book would you like to team up with to do house hold chores?

2: You have a magical notebook that makes anything written on it come to life. The only drawback is that the story written on it's pages has to be about you, but it can't be you or anyone you personally know. Who would you have write in this book?

3: What vehicle, real or not, would you like to drive to work every day?

4: A monk offers to bestow you with knowledge that make you a better writer. However, he will only share this knowledge with you after you have proven that you can follow his religion's strict moral code for a full year. Is it worth it?

5: You have neighbors and they are fighting. You do not know what they are fighting about, only that it's kind of hard to sleep with all the noise they make. How do you deal with this problem?

6: Your friend George refuses to hug Jeffry, who is gay. Jeffry just thinks it's polite to hug when greeting. What's your call?

7: You have a choice: Free HBO for a month or some Free premium family channel for a month. Which do you choose?

8: If you were part of the best band in the world, what instrument would you use?

9: You've got the chance to meet with a famous author of your choosing. Would you use the opportunity to discuss your own work, or look at work they have yet to/will never be published?

10: You acquire a bomb that can erase a negative trait from anyone within it's blast radius. Where would you detonate this bomb, and what bad traits would it remove?


----------



## dale (Dec 31, 2014)

no. hold on, people. we have a real crisis going on here. we have a member of the group who is scared to share. let's all 
pat him on his ass and encourage him. vic? you ready to share yet?


----------



## Pluralized (Dec 31, 2014)

InstituteMan said:


> 8: Favourite music genre?
> Punk



Happy New Year, IM -- This is about as close to punk as I'm getting these days... 
[video=youtube;UVl0rdtE9iM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UVl0rdtE9iM[/video]


----------



## dale (Dec 31, 2014)

damnit, vic. i've met girls like you before at AA meetings. you always have a whole list of questions, but refuse to answer any. 
but what about that war in the middle east, vic? can you enthrall us now with your philosophical shortcomings on why or why not
this so-called "war" should or should not be fought?


----------



## joshybo (Dec 31, 2014)

I understand your intention behind the poll, but ultimately I don't think it's very necessary on this site.  In the fiction section, I'm not aware of any rules against any sort of content--aside from blatant erotica, I believe--so long as you include proper warnings in the title of the thread advising potential readers as to the offensive content contained in your post.  In the forum at large, of course, there are different rules.  If you've not taken a look at them, doing so may answer some of your questions.  I'm no authority on this, but like I said, as far as I'm aware, simply prefacing your post with the appropriate warnings in the fiction section should help to protect you from getting banned because of your work.  As far as using this as a control group so you can tailor your writing to our preferences, I'd only say that we're different people with different views on a lot of things and such a small sample of answers here probably won't represent all of our readers very well.  Write what you want to write, not necessarily what you think people are looking for.  Someone will generally leave some sort of feedback to help you craft your story from there, if such help is necessary.  I'm always happy to read and crit anybody's work (time permitting) and I'm sure the Mentors would be glad to take a quick look privately at anything you might worry is questionable prior to you posting it publically.  That's what this site is here for, after all.  Hopefully this information is helpful!


----------



## TKent (Dec 31, 2014)

I scan the posts at my favorite writing forum.

_WTF? _Did I just read what I think I did? I feel my heart speed up and a flush creep up my chest. 

Who is this Mork and how can he be so blind to the beauty of FPPT narrative?

I type a response, my fingers heavy on the keys.

"Mork, I am offended by your post. But that's fine, your plan is flawed. If you scatter a few first person present tense writers around the world, you will contain nothing. To the contrary, we will proliferate, infecting third person past tense writers with a craving for the emotion and immediacy of our narrative."

I click _Post Quick Reply_ and google _Mork_.




> 10: One of your biggest pet peeves is...?
> 
> First-Person, Present-Tense Narrative form... It should be expunged, stricken from the record, forbidden to all but ten writers, scattered around the world, so that its infection is contained and isolated, but is still present, just in case we have to study it in order to develop a weapon to win a galactic war with.


----------



## Sam (Dec 31, 2014)

New year, same old nonsense. 

This thread is closed for 24 hours. Perhaps when it re-opens, we can all act like the adults we're supposed to be.


----------



## Sam (Jan 1, 2015)

The thread is re-opened.


----------



## Pluralized (Jan 1, 2015)

1: Favourite book? Mindfulness in Plain English by Henepola Gunaratana.
2: Favourite author? Umberto Eco.
3: What genre do you prefer? Not sure I can nail that one down. Whatever Murakami did in 1Q84, that's probably the most comfortable genre I've lived in. Speculative fiction perhaps?
4: What's your Opinion on religion? I respect faith on a personal level, detest Organized Religion's manipulation of the dumb masses. 
5: The war in the middle east... yay or neigh? Double nay -- not a fan. Killing in the name of greed is never okay, and I don't buy any other purpose for that mess.
6: Should gay marriage be legal? It all seems a little far-fetched, but who am I to get in the way of people who love each other? Just because I don't understand it doesn't make it wrong. So, I'll go with yes.
7: Do you think adult themes in writing is ok, even if the "adult themes" are extremely adult? (Edit) *Note that I ask this not because I write 18+ (Sexually so.) stories, but mine usually deal with things like cartels, prostitution, and such. When appropriate, absolutely.
8: Favourite music genre? Rock/Metal
9: Are you here to read, or have your writings critiqued? Both, hopefully.
10: One of your biggest pet peeves is...? Butt-smoochin'

These things are interesting forays into popular forum psychology. We can't help but talk about ourselves.


----------



## joshybo (Jan 1, 2015)

I still stand by my original statement that I'm not sure this will be very helpful, but I'm bored and vain, so her goes!

1: Favourite book?  I'm gonna venture off the topic of "book" and go with Neil Gaiman's _Sandman_ graphic novel collection.  It's all one big story, so I count it.  If you really want to know an actual book, then I'll go with an oldie, but goodie:  _1984_.
2: Favourite author?  Neil Gaiman.
3: What genre to you prefer?  Dystopian fiction.
4: What's your Opinion on religion?  I am a religious person (Christian), however I have very different philosophical views than one might expect from that statement.  I'm also not a huge fan of a large part of organized religion in that there seems to be a lot of hypocrisy and greed behind the scenes.  Not everywhere, I'm sure, but it exists.  I see nothing wrong with a group of people meeting together to pay tribute to their faith, but I do not think anybody should force their beliefs on any person or group of people.
5: The war in the middle east... yay or neigh?  Neigh to war in general.
6: Should gay marriage be legal?  Yes.
7: Do you think adult themes in writing is ok, even if the "adult themes" are extremely adult? (Edit) *Note that I ask this not because I write 18+ (Sexually so.) stories, but mine usually deal with things like cartels, prostitution, and such.  Sure.
8: Favourite music genre?  No specific favorite.  I go through weird phases.  I tend to listen to one genre obsessively for a month or so, then switch.  Currently, it's gangsta rap (Run The Jewels' albums are very enjoyable).  I also like Radiohead, Aphex Twin, The Ramones, Jason Isbell, Rancid, Bob Dylan, Sean Hayes, etc. 
9: Are you here to read, or have your writings critiqued?  Both.
10: One of your biggest pet peeves is...?  Not already being a millionaire.  And adults who don't even make an _attempt_ at using correct grammar.


----------



## Boofy (Jan 1, 2015)

1: Favourite book? 1984 by George Orwell (Easy choice)
2: Favourite author? Jon Ronson
3: What genre to you prefer? Fantasy fiction.
4: What's your Opinion on religion? I am an atheist but I completely respect the beliefs of others.
5: The war in the middle east... yay or neigh? Neigh to war.
6: Should gay marriage be legal? It would be odd if I didn't agree with it being legalised .__.
7: Do you think adult themes in writing is ok, even if the "adult themes" are extremely adult? (Edit) *Note that I ask this not because I write 18+ (Sexually so.) stories, but mine usually deal with things like cartels, prostitution, and such. I'm okay with adult... Extremely adult less so, excluding those things that make for powerful stories. I am stoic in my Britishness.
8: Favourite music genre? Progressive rock, things like Pink Floyd
9: Are you here to read, or have your writings critiqued? A mix of both, I can learn from either.
10: One of your biggest pet peeves is...? People who bite their nails. Eugh. ;___;


----------



## JamesR (Jan 1, 2015)

#1) _I am Legend_ by Richard Matheson and _Wisdom of Solomon_ from the Septuagint version of the Bible.

#2) Richard Matheson

#3) Horror and sci-fi.

#4) I'm Eastern Orthodox myself, although I respect everyone's religious or lack-of religious beliefs given that it's such an intimate topic. I sympathize a lot with the stigma that irreligious people face in America since Orthodox people too are often stigmatized by American fundamentalists as barely being a step above the atheists and Muslims who they hate. My own family was very much opposed to my conversion to Orthodoxy when I was 15, and I still remember my Church community spoiling me rotten to compensate for the hardships that my biological family was giving me. Heh, I must have got hundreds of dollars worth of books, candy, money, and every other gift they gave me on the Church holidays like Pascha (our Easter). This is partially why I'm so close to my uncle--he's the only other Orthodox person in my biological family.

#5) Nay of course; war is always a terrible thing. But I hope that in the end, a peaceful solution will be found where all groups, especially the religious minorities like Christians and Shia Muslims, in the Middle East will be able to peacefully coexist.

#6) Ideally I think the government should stay out of ALL marriages, leaving it a purely private institution with no subsidization or governmental interference, but since our government has already decided to get involved in heterosexual marriage and to subsidize it, I believe that homosexual marriage needs to be legalized by necessity. Basically, you can't give one group a bunch of benefits and then not do the same for another group. It's textbook discrimination. Either everyone has to be equally miserable or equally privileged. I do think though that under the 1st Amendment, religious institutions shouldn't have to marry homosexuals if they don't want to.

#7) I believe in the freedom to write whatever you want, even if it is detestable to the utmost degree. If I don't like it I simply won't read it.

#8) The ancient hymns, chants, and services of the Church, along with classical and hiphop. It's nice growing up in the Bay Area where there's such a huge underground hiphop scene of local artists and producers who often have connections to bigger producers like Dr. Dre and MC Ren.

#9) Both

#10) When people find out that you're a Mexican and the first thing they ask you is if you like Chipotle or Chevy's.


----------



## Jeko (Jan 2, 2015)

> 2: Favourite author? Neil Gaiman.





> I also like Radiohead, Aphex Twin



My kind of guy.


----------



## FleshEater (Jan 2, 2015)

Victor Anderson said:


> So yeah... Some of the stuff I need critiqued has been known to make babies cry, priests puke, and mothers grab the babies and hide them.



This made me laugh. 

I'm sorry, but nothing can top a fifteen year old girl having her genitals cauterized (in graphic detail, nonetheless). That scene from The Girl Next Door has never left my mind. 

I'm sure whatever you write might seem to invoke those emotions, though I highly doubt it succeeds. It's all been done before. And for those of us that venture into that territory, it takes a lot to shock and awe. But, by all means, please post your stories in the Workshop. I'll keep an eye out for your screen name.


----------



## lalloyd1 (Jan 3, 2015)

1: Favourite book? The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy 
2: Favourite author? Douglas Adams
3: What genre to you prefer? I really don't have a favourite
4: What's your Opinion on religion? It's an ageing and frankly ridiculous system of forced belief and control that will surely (hopefully) die out in the next few centuries
5: The war in the middle east... yay or neigh? No 
6: Should gay marriage be legal? The fact that this is even a legitimate question is sad. Of course it should.
7: Do you think adult themes in writing is ok, even if the "adult themes" are extremely adult? (Edit) *Note that I ask this not because I write 18+ (Sexually so.) stories, but mine usually deal with things like cartels, prostitution, and such. Nothing that happens in real life should be out of bounds to the arts.
8: Favourite music genre? British Indie, Britpop, Soul..lots.
9: Are you here to read, or have your writings critiqued? Both! 
10: One of your biggest pet peeves is...? Pretentiousness in the workplace


----------



## joshybo (Jan 3, 2015)

> _2: Favourite author? Neil Gaiman.
> _
> 
> _
> ...



Thanks!  Although, I might have to add that I'm not _huge_ fan of the direction in which Radiohead has been...er...heading. _King of Limbs_ had its moments, but it's my least favorite album thus far.  And while I liked _The Eraser_, Thom's latest solo thingy _You Wouldn't Like Me When I'm Angry_ wasn't very impressive.  I liked _Syro_, however, _Drukqs_ is my favorite Aphex Twin album.  Not sure why that felt necessary to say, but it did.  Carry on.


----------



## Jeko (Jan 3, 2015)

> _King of Limbs had its moments, but it's my least favorite album thus far. And while I liked The Eraser, Thom's latest solo thingy You Wouldn't Like Me When I'm Angrywasn't very impressive_



I pretty much agree. For me the golden age of Radiohead lies with OK Computer, Kid A and Amnesiac. In Rainbows is also incredible, though.

In terms of the sound Yorke and the band have been making at the moment, I think artists like James Blake are doing that better.


----------

